# garantie van een regeling



## Matron

Hi there,

Anyone have any idea what this sentence means below??

_De Commissie bepaalt ten aanzien van de uitleg en naleving van artikel 12 van de Nederlandse Reclame Code het volgende:
1. misleidend is het aanduiden als garantie van een regeling die in hoofdzaak bedoeld is als een beperking van de verplichting van de fabrikant of leverancier om in te staan voor de deugdelijkheid van de aangeboden producten of diensten_;

Art. 12: _Indien in reclame over ”garantie” wordt gesproken, behoort de omvang, de inhoud en de tijdsduur van die garantie duidelijk te zijn, het desbetreffende medium in aanmerking genomen_

The English translation does not make any sense to me...
_The Committee stipulates the following with respect to the explanation of and compliance with article 12 of Dutch Advertising Code: 
1. it is misleading to refer to a guarantee when primarily referring to a scheme intended to restrict the obligation of a producer or supplier to guarantee the reliability of its products or its services_;

Any help with the translation and / or what it is trying to say would be hugely appreciated...

Source - Section C of Dutch Advertising Code - point f: Guarantees - Stichting reclame code: Algemene aanbevelingen


----------



## Peterdg

I don't know what is confusing you: the Dutch text and the English text are perfectly clear to me.

I would only change the following: 

_1. it is misleading to refer to a guarantee *warranty* when primarily referring to a scheme intended to restrict the obligation of a producer or supplier to guarantee the reliability of its products or its services_;

It means that a manufacturer is not allowed to add a limitation to the warranty conditions that are normally applicable and refer to these limitations as being "warranty" because that would be misleading.


----------



## eno2

I don't have problems with the Dutch or the English text.

What's your problem?
Do you have problems with 'guarantee' or with 'regelingen? Or with something else? I certainly don't like the word 'scheme' for 'regelingen' .

I think the sentence in 1 refers to: misleadingly represent certain trading formulas or conditions ( here called: regelingen and translated as 'schemes) as guaranties, while they in fact restrict the responsibilty of the supplier, and are  *really *more a kind of disclaimer than a guarantee.

Really=>* primarely,* as the text says......

I wrote my answer  before Peterdg beat me to the minute, but I post it nevertheless, just adding this:



> A warranty is a type of guarantee; in the case of a product guarantee/product warranty, it's basically the same thing - the company undertakes to repair or replace your goods if they go wrong.


"Warranty" vs. "guarantee"


----------



## Matron

Thanks very much. I had problems understanding what it was actually trying to say. To me it was a bit confusing. I guess "scheme" was the issue. For me warranty and guarantee are more or less the same. 

Thanks again!


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Really=>* primarely,* as the text says......



"Primarily" is what the text says, right?
You're bothered about translations, yet you don't always seem to care about your spelling, which is confusing, for those who are into Dutch-English. 
And this wasn't a minor mistake or typo, as it could have easily been a totally different word, pre-mare-ly, perhaps, haha.
If it was a mistake of someone else, then I apologise for the inconvenience this time.


----------



## eno2

P2Grafn0l said:


> you don't always seem to care about your spelling



I certainly do care about my spelling. This was a one off who escaped control. Such generalisations and assumptions are insulting.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> This was a one off who escaped control.



Sorry, maar waarom personifieer je "a one-off"? 
Maakte iemand anders de fout dan?


----------



## eno2

That was a second one off that escaped me, so a two-off.  And 'one off' is also an error, it's  written one-off, that one even escaped my Spell Checker from Chrome (just like 'one off' did). In total that makes three one-offs in a row: a three-off.


----------



## ThomasK

Matron said:


> Thanks very much. I had problems understanding what it was actually trying to say. To me it was a bit confusing. I guess "scheme" was the issue. For me warranty and guarantee are more or less the same.
> 
> Thanks again!


I think the problem was a syntactic one. The "van een regeling" refers to "het aanduiden [van een regeling]" and one would have expected the "als" after that, but the author preferred to keep "regeling" and the relative clause together...


----------

